# Best Cube?



## Itchy Cacti (Apr 3, 2011)

I've been cubing for about a year now, and I want to upgrade cubes. I currently have a storebought (modded) and a C4Y DIY. I average about 40 sec. What do YOU think is the best cube for me? I don't care how expensive it is. I'm looking for a fast cube that cuts at least one cubie.

If you don't like the choices, you can respond below.


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 3, 2011)

Itchy Cacti said:


> I've been cubing for about a year now, and I want to upgrade cubes. I currently have a storebought (modded) and a C4Y DIY. I average about 40 sec. What do YOU think is the best cube for me? I don't care how expensive it is. I*'m looking for a fast cube that cuts at least one cubie.*
> 
> If you don't like the choices, you can respond below.


 
Lingyun is very fast and cuts more than a cubie, but pops if you are rough,which, because of your previous cubes, it seems you are. So than I suggest the haiyan memory, or maybe guhong.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 3, 2011)

I like guhong. NO FII's. Period.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Apr 3, 2011)

Dayan Guhong.

/Thread


----------



## bluedasher (Apr 3, 2011)

1 Post/ 1 Thread :fp

Probably Dayan Lingyun or Guhong.


----------



## musicninja17 (Apr 3, 2011)

Guhong.


----------



## JanBong (Apr 3, 2011)

FII should be a option too, although I like other cubes more, much people find the FII very good..


----------



## JanBong (Apr 3, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Lingyun is very fast and cuts more than a cubie, but pops if you are rough,which, because of your previous cubes, it seems you are. So than I suggest the haiyan memory, or maybe guhong.


Hi! You don't really know if he's a rough cuber because everybody starts with a Rubik's brand and most people first buy C4Y cubes.. But if he really cubes roughly you should get a Alpha cube, most likely a Haiyan Memory..


----------



## emolover (Apr 3, 2011)

Guhong or Linyung. 

Use search function.


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 3, 2011)

I just bought a Dayan Guhong and an FII, and so far I like the FII MUCH more. But to be fair, I haven't played with the guhong much yet. I have the tension fairly tight on the FII so it doesn't quite cut a full cubie, but it cuts as well as the Guhong IMO, although the guhong reverse cuts a little better. The guhong feels a little faster, but the FII feels more solid. I lubed the guhong with CRC, and haven't lubed the FII yet because its awesome already (although I think it may have came prelubed with something, I can't really tell lol). Haven't tried the other cubes on your list so my recommendation probably doesn't hold much weight, but if I were to go back I would gladly buy the FII again, not so sure about the guhong. It's all personal preference though, both are great cubes, as I'm sure most of the ones on your list are.


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 3, 2011)

FII, but good luck cutting a whole cubie I find cutting a whole cubie on any puzzle hard. 
What are you using to cut these cubies?


----------



## amanda (Apr 3, 2011)

Guhong, FII, Memory cube, AV, or Lingyun
They are all great speedcubes.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 3, 2011)

One vote for AII. The tracks are pretty cool and I like the general feel of the cube.


----------



## cyoubx (Apr 3, 2011)

I personally love the GuHong, but for you, an A III-f is a viable option. In my experience, it responds most like a Rubik's storebought. However, it's much faster and can cut corners. It lacks the speed of other cubes, but I don't think you should choose a cube with a completely different feel for an initial upgrade.


----------



## Nestor (Apr 3, 2011)

GuHong of course (or Lingyun, they are almost the same cube). At first, you will probably have a hard time adjusting to its speed and smoothness, you will overshot and misalign other layers while griping the cube. But once you get used to it, its godly.


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Apr 3, 2011)

On cubedepotusa.com, The black Dayan Guhong POM is out of stock. Should I wait for it to come back in stock, or shold I buy the regular Guhong? And thanks for all the responses.


----------



## fei193 (Apr 3, 2011)

AII^^.
It's sound is very loud, speed really cool


----------



## Vinny (Apr 3, 2011)

GuHong, AV, or FII. AV is very clicky but I really like the feel and if you slightly mod it it becomes better. FII is very smooth, I like mine. GuHong is my favorite, but if you get the Guhong, make sure to pick up some lubix with it, or at LEAST some Maru lube. GuHongs are crap without the right lube.

And about the GuHong POM. I've heard it's not as good as the regular one.


----------



## Maniac (Apr 3, 2011)

Itchy Cacti said:


> On cubedepotusa.com, The black Dayan Guhong POM is out of stock. Should I wait for it to come back in stock, or shold I buy the regular Guhong? And thanks for all the responses.


 
Not a big difference. Just buy the regular guhong, that's what I use.


----------



## JanBong (Apr 3, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> GuHong of course (or Lingyun, they are almost the same cube). At first, you will probably have a hard time adjusting to its speed and smoothness, you will overshot and misalign other layers while griping the cube. But once you get used to it, its godly.


No! I really feel a giant difference between the GuHong and the Lingyun.. The GuHong is much better at cutting corners, while the Lingyun is supersmooth (even a little bit TOO smooth) But overall, The Guhong is better than the Lingyun.. So if you want to get a new speedcube, you should choose either get a A5 (or Haiyan Memory) or a GuHong. I think those are the two best ones on the market, maybe a FII, totally your decision


----------



## fiftyniner (Apr 4, 2011)

Guhong

May change my mind once I have the enroute Mf8 in hand...


----------



## Mike Crozack (Apr 5, 2011)

GuHong!!!!!
make sure you got some lube in it though, they suck without lube


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 5, 2011)

I have tried two cubes in my life, a Rubik's brand, and an F-II.
Take a guess at which one I like more, I bet you'll get it wrong.


----------



## mrbiggs (Apr 5, 2011)

Is the Dayan Guhong cube the same in black or white? Or do they use different plastics leading to different characteristics?


Long story short: Used to cube a bunch ~2 years ago, still do it sometimes, lost all my good cubes for one reason or another, want a new one, so I have no idea what's going on and don't want to search through hundreds of threads for a small detail.


----------



## AnsonL (Apr 5, 2011)

isn't dayan 2 guhong?


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Apr 5, 2011)

AnsonL said:


> isn't dayan 2 guhong?


 
No, the box is used for both DaYan 2 and the DaYan GuHong


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Apr 5, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> I have tried two cubes in my life, a Rubik's brand, and an F-II.
> Take a guess at which one I like more, I bet you'll get it wrong.


 
Rubik's brand-I'm wrong
F-II-I'm wrong

...THE GAME


----------

